# Performance Nerves



## Ramako

I can sit practicing for hours, thinking about the finer details of a piece, work it out, fingering, dynamics, expression etc. try to think about it musically... Basically I can play the piece when practicing.

But when I have to perform it, I just can't. It's as simple as that. I get up on stage and start playing, and then after 30 seconds my hands are shaking so badly I can't hit the notes, I have to stop in passages that I really enjoyed before... I just really want to get the whole thing over as soon as possible, because simply playing some of the right notes at the right time is all that I can manage and the whole thing is like a nightmare. I put nerves in the title, but it's more than just nerves, it's deeper than that; I'm trying to find a frame of mind in which I can perform and I just can't - it's like something physical that just doesn't allow me to stop shaking.

This doesn't usually happen if it's just one person I'm playing to, or even 2 or 3, although I suppose it would probably depend on who they are. But even 10 or something is enough to send me over the edge.

Has anyone else had this problem? If so how did you solve it? Any help at all would be much appreciated because it's extremely frustrating that I can play the piano, but I basically can't play it in front of anyone else: it's not even very formal situations and I just lose it completely. My only idea is next time I have to perform to go in after half a bottle of wine or equivalent. Any better ideas would be a life-saver.


----------



## Schubussy

You could try beta blockers perhaps?


----------



## Jaws

Ramako said:


> I can sit practicing for hours, thinking about the finer details of a piece, work it out, fingering, dynamics, expression etc. try to think about it musically... Basically I can play the piece when practicing.
> 
> But when I have to perform it, I just can't. It's as simple as that. I get up on stage and start playing, and then after 30 seconds my hands are shaking so badly I can't hit the notes, I have to stop in passages that I really enjoyed before... I just really want to get the whole thing over as soon as possible, because simply playing some of the right notes at the right time is all that I can manage and the whole thing is like a nightmare. I put nerves in the title, but it's more than just nerves, it's deeper than that; I'm trying to find a frame of mind in which I can perform and I just can't - it's like something physical that just doesn't allow me to stop shaking.
> 
> This doesn't usually happen if it's just one person I'm playing to, or even 2 or 3, although I suppose it would probably depend on who they are. But even 10 or something is enough to send me over the edge.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem? If so how did you solve it? Any help at all would be much appreciated because it's extremely frustrating that I can play the piano, but I basically can't play it in front of anyone else: it's not even very formal situations and I just lose it completely. My only idea is next time I have to perform to go in after half a bottle of wine or equivalent. Any better ideas would be a life-saver.


Why do you have to perform?

The thing is that if you are playing the piano as a hobby for fun and relaxation, why put yourself through something that clearly isn't fun?

I suggest that if you are not getting a positive experience from performing don't do it.


----------



## Ramako

Jaws said:


> I suggest that if you are not getting a positive experience from performing don't do it.


I am studying a music degree. I want to be a composer. Performance isn't entirely compulsory, but it is extremely difficult to avoid.


----------



## Ramako

Schubussy said:


> You could try beta blockers perhaps?


Thanks, but if I'm going to have to use drugs, I'd rather stick to the more traditional one 









I don't even drink very much normally. It is actually the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Jaws

Ramako said:


> I am studying a music degree. I want to be a composer. Performance isn't entirely compulsory, but it is extremely difficult to avoid.


How much performance counts towards your degree? You shouldn't need to take anything to keep you calm when you play the piano in front of people, and if performance isn't an important part of the degree can you cut down on how much you do?

The thing about performing is that you have to practise the piece you are playing until you can't do it wrong. This will probably take longer than a couple of weeks. Some people worry about going wrong when they perform, if you are doing this it means that you don't know the piece well enough, as if you have practised it enough you will know that you can't go wrong.

When you are practising do you make mistakes right up until the performance? Do you get a chance to play the pieces on the piano in the room where you are going to perform before the audience arrives? If you make a mistake when you are performing you can't afford to dwell on it as you need full concentration on what you are doing. Remember no one dies if you make a mistake.


----------



## Jaws

Ramako said:


> Thanks, but if I'm going to have to use drugs, I'd rather stick to the more traditional one
> 
> View attachment 9726
> 
> 
> I don't even drink very much normally. It is actually the only thing I can think of.


Don''t drink and drive. There is a reason for this, it impairs your concentration. For performance you need good concentration, so what do you think having a drink to calm your nerves is going to do to your overall performance?

I don't really understand why if you are hoping to be a composer, you have to do a lot of performance?


----------



## PetrB

Ramako said:


> Thanks, but if I'm going to have to use drugs, I'd rather stick to the more traditional one
> 
> View attachment 9726
> 
> 
> I don't even drink very much normally. It is actually the only thing I can think of.


Alcohol is a good enough 'prescription' drug, if you believe drinking and driving is a good thing, because that is Exactly What You Have Proposed by suggesting alcohol....

This may be, at your age, no more than a huge discomfort which needs several more events under your belt, which will give you ''practice' of being a performer and learning how to deal with / avert what is now so awful for you.

Unless you have a full time performance career planned, beta blockers, and / or a little hynotherapy can get you over and through what now seems like a major obstacle but which may be only a tiny speed bump, and neither may be necessary other than as a temporary way to 'get over' the self-consciousness or performance nerves.

Beta Blockers (haven't but am considering) reduce that adrenaline spike which happens when you are afraid or extremely anxious. Anxiety has been proven the most inhibiting thing in the way of good performance, whether it be a job interview or a piano recital.

Personally, I found the recital, the soloist events (all eyes/ears on You, you in front of the orchestra) the most difficult, taking the most out of me, to the point where though I managed it was really pretty 'horrible,' often paying a price afterwards for several days.

Tellingly, the minute I was accompanying, or in the role of chamber music player, with music in front of me and other musicians to concentrate upon and feel an immediate interaction with, I was fine (often having the score virtually memorized, but that 'security blanket' of its being on the rack made an enormous difference.)

Consider some hypnotherapy, at least, and 'contemplate' use of Beta Blockers.


----------



## Jaws

I can't help thinking that using Beta Blockers is like "using a sledgehammer to crack a nut."


----------



## PetrB

Jaws said:


> I can't help thinking that using Beta Blockers is like "using a sledgehammer to crack a nut."


for some, it is a nut...or as I said a mere speed bump which seems magnified to mountain size... that is why it is first best to perform, especially as a student relatively new to it, as often as possible, because it may turn out all one needed was more experience behind you to be able to handle it without all the distress.

Many a high-end professional uses beta-blockers, chronically. 
The phenomenon, even if you are not horribly afraid of walking out there, of the mental and physical output and most key, the adrenaline spike and then coming down afterwards, on a very frequent and regular schedule, takes a huge physiological toll, even if there is no psychological one. Without it, many a career performer would develop / would have developed a severe and disabling case of irritable bowel syndrome... and would have to give up their livelihood.


----------



## PetrB

Jaws said:


> Why do you have to perform?
> 
> The thing is that if you are playing the piano as a hobby for fun and relaxation, why put yourself through something that clearly isn't fun?
> 
> I suggest that if you are not getting a positive experience from performing don't do it.


Just not an option for many, including Ramako.... Once in school, major declared, there is no 'hobby' tomfoolery or considering avoiding things which are not 'a positive experience.' LOL.

Comp majors must minor in playing something, and at the least must meet the requirements of playing a jury exam each semester, and other performance requirements for ensemble credits -unavoidable.


----------



## PetrB

Jaws said:


> Don''t drink and drive. There is a reason for this, it impairs your concentration. For performance you need good concentration, so what do you think having a drink to calm your nerves is going to do to your overall performance?
> 
> I don't really understand why if you are hoping to be a composer, you have to do a lot of performance?


a.) see above #11 in this thread.
b) Young composers often have to be 'the player' or 'one of the players' until they gain enough cooperation or reputation that others will perform the works. In my school, with players and ensembles all over the place, comp students still had to find all their players, conductors, ensembles and arrange to get them together (school and who has a 'window' there a strategy in itself') because 'That is the way it first is for young composers when are out of school.'

It was an unwritten requirement you learned to take care of that, because that is very real the minute you walk off campus


----------



## Ukko

/\ Very interesting stuff, _PetrB_. And _Jaws_, beta blockers are not 'hard drugs'. The patient and medic may need to try more than one to find the best fit, but side effects are not usually a big deal.


----------



## Praeludium

Maybe it's your posture and the way you use your body ? There's something psychological in posture. Being firmly rooted in the floor - by the feet and the buttocks -, the back properly maintained (not hunched, but vertical, extended), the neck relaxed, etc. it really feels different and you've got a different perception of yourself.
Another thing is that if you really know your body - every sensation, etc. it's probably less prone to go out of control. 

Last year I had an audition and I was in the process of reeducating myself with a physiotherapist, and I had the occasion to see how, with the stress in playing in front of an audience, my bad postural habits came back as I was playing the most difficult part of my programm. There's, IMO, a direct correlation between how you feel and how your body is. Many methods are useful with this kind of issue : working with a physiotherapist specialized in working with musicians, Alexander method, Feldenkrais method, etc.



And it's maybe caused by how you work as well. The better you're prepared, the less stress you have. Practicing with visualization, proper analysis and knowledge of every part of the music, etc. is really important (from my limited experience). On the other hand, if you're always practicing huge chunks (or the whole piece), a tempo, hand togethers, relying on muscular memory only, and so on, there are chances everything will fall apart with a bit of stress.


----------



## moody

Ramako said:


> I am studying a music degree. I want to be a composer. Performance isn't entirely compulsory, but it is extremely difficult to avoid.


Although it's no consolation you are not alone,the great pianist Clifford Curzon suffered terribly with nerves all his life.


----------



## Ukko

moody said:


> Although it's no consolation you are not alone,the great pianist Clifford Curzon suffered terribly with nerves all his life.


George Cziffra said that he got highly stressed at concerts before and during his walk to the piano. Watching videos, I get the impression both of the nerves, and that they were being converted into kinetic energy - and sweat.


----------



## jani

Have you tried mind training? Imagine yourself playing(playing perfectly) front of people as accurately as you can, see&hear it in your mind.


----------



## Ramako

Thanks guys for all the suggestions 

I was a bit depressed last night when I suggested alcohol, and perhaps in need of some of the stuff to cheer up ... It looks like beta blockers maybe something that I will have to consider in the future but for the time being I will try with some of the other non-chemical related ideas.


----------



## Ramako

Praeludium said:


> Maybe it's your posture and the way you use your body ? There's something psychological in posture. Being firmly rooted in the floor - by the feet and the buttocks -, the back properly maintained (not hunched, but vertical, extended), the neck relaxed, etc. it really feels different and you've got a different perception of yourself.
> Another thing is that if you really know your body - every sensation, etc. it's probably less prone to go out of control.
> 
> ...
> 
> And it's maybe caused by how you work as well. The better you're prepared, the less stress you have. Practicing with visualization, proper analysis and knowledge of every part of the music, etc. is really important (from my limited experience). On the other hand, if you're always practicing huge chunks (or the whole piece), a tempo, hand togethers, relying on muscular memory only, and so on, there are chances everything will fall apart with a bit of stress.


Wow, I do both of those things completely wrong... My posture is obviously bad, and I normally practice the whole thing together at tempo just like that... I'll definitely try to deal with those things.



Jaws said:


> The thing about performing is that you have to practise the piece you are playing until you can't do it wrong. This will probably take longer than a couple of weeks. Some people worry about going wrong when they perform, if you are doing this it means that you don't know the piece well enough, as if you have practised it enough you will know that you can't go wrong.


Being sure I could play something without any mistakes would definitely boost my confidence, which can't be a bad thing.


----------



## Ramako

jani said:


> Have you tried mind training? Imagine yourself playing(playing perfectly) front of people as accurately as you can, see&hear it in your mind.


Somebody else suggested this to me but I was a bit skeptical. But if it comes from 2 sources I guess it must be a good idea - I shall definitely try this as well.


----------



## Krummhorn

Even the best of us get nervous before playing in front of an audience. That fear never really goes away, we just get used to it and go on with the show. The more performances you do over the years, the easier it becomes.

For my own solo organ concerts, my first selected piece is _always_ one that I have played many times and very familiar with. During that piece, I can get myself adjusted at the organ console, and simply enjoy the music I am playing. That's what sets me up for the rest of my program.

We all make mistakes ... I created a little phrase which I have posted on my church organ console:

_Amateurs practice until they get it right ... 
Professionals practice until they can't get it wrong. 
_
Kh ♫


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Some people are saying that you have to practise until you never get it wrong... But that's not quite the right mind to have. It is a good idea to do that, yes, but never believe that you CAN'T make a mistake, because if you happen to make one all the nerves will come back and you will keep on making mistakes. Just relax. Remember that even professionals make mistakes, even if they're not noticeable. Because they are making mistakes on a higher level than "beginners." They're mistakes could be wrong style, or even so small as not getting louder in a certain section. 

Everyone gets nervous before a performance, it's natural. But as you perform more and more it gets less. When you go out on stage remember that you are performing for the audiences' enjoyment, they are not judging you on all the mistakes. In fact, most won't even notice them unless they are musically educated. 

When you walk out onto the stage take a deep breath, sit down, and WAIT. Do not immediately start playing. Wait until you feel your heart calm down, concentrate on your breathing maybe, or something else. Never look at the audience. When you feel calm, hear the music going through your head, a few bars before you start playing. KNOW what is going to come next, know exactly where your fingers are going to go. Always keep every part of your body relaxed, not just your fingers. 

Anyway, hope this helps, good luck with your next performance!


----------



## Jaws

Ramako said:


> Somebody else suggested this to me but I was a bit skeptical. But if it comes from 2 sources I guess it must be a good idea - I shall definitely try this as well.


It is beginning to look to me as if you don't need beta blockers, just a different way of thinking about your preparation for a performance?


----------



## Ramako

Jaws said:


> It is beginning to look to me as if you don't need beta blockers, just a different way of thinking about your preparation for a performance?


That is what I'm hoping


----------



## Lukecash12

Ramako said:


> That is what I'm hoping


Yet beta blockers isn't all that bad of an option. Of course, if you can just grow from this and get better without any of that ype of help, then by all means.


----------



## Jaws

MaestroViolinist said:


> Some people are saying that you have to practise until you never get it wrong... But that's not quite the right mind to have. It is a good idea to do that, yes, but never believe that you CAN'T make a mistake, because if you happen to make one all the nerves will come back and you will keep on making mistakes. Just relax. Remember that even professionals make mistakes, even if they're not noticeable. Because they are making mistakes on a higher level than "beginners." They're mistakes could be wrong style, or even so small as not getting louder in a certain section.
> 
> Everyone gets nervous before a performance, it's natural. But as you perform more and more it gets less. When you go out on stage remember that you are performing for the audiences' enjoyment, they are not judging you on all the mistakes. In fact, most won't even notice them unless they are musically educated.
> 
> When you walk out onto the stage take a deep breath, sit down, and WAIT. Do not immediately start playing. Wait until you feel your heart calm down, concentrate on your breathing maybe, or something else. Never look at the audience. When you feel calm, hear the music going through your head, a few bars before you start playing. KNOW what is going to come next, know exactly where your fingers are going to go. Always keep every part of your body relaxed, not just your fingers.
> 
> Anyway, hope this helps, good luck with your next performance!


If you practice your piece until your fingers always go to the right place and you don't go wrong anywhere when you play it, the chances are that you won't go wrong when you play it in a performance. Everyone makes small mistakes when they play however most people do not play wrong notes. However should you play a wrong note there are important things to remember and do.

1) If you play a wrong note or dynamic or whatever don't keep thinking about it during the performance once you have done it, it is in the past and can't be altered so forget about it.

2) Don't worry about going wrong. If you are worrying about going wrong you are most likely to go wrong because you are not fully concentrating on what you are doing, because you are worrying about going wrong and some of your concentration is being used on the worrying.

3) Try to get to rehearse before the performance on the piano in the room where you will be playing.

Most important of all you have to practice the piece so that you really know it very well. If you try to perform a piece that has bits in it that you are not confident of getting right when you are practising you are very unlikely to get them right in performance.


----------



## Ravndal

I have the exact same thing Ramako. So do most pianists also. I do not believe that drugs are the solution.

You should play the pieces to everyone you know, and invite them to mini concerts before a recital. Then you will get used to playing those pieces in front of people. If you have to play it 1000 times for your girlfriend/friend/family to get it right, then you dont have a choice 

Also, before you start playing at the recital, try to block everything out. Take yourself good time before you start playing. Grieg used to have a mini-turtle-toy kind of thing in his pockets, and at every recital he used to pat it a couple times before playing.

Beta blockers are a dumb short cut


----------



## drpraetorus

Just wait till you have juries and juried tryouts. Hell on earth.


----------



## Jaws

drpraetorus said:


> Just wait till you have juries and juried tryouts. Hell on earth.


You are unlikely to have to do this in the UK, because unless you are much, much better at playing than anyone else there is no point in trying to get a music job because there are so few available, and if you are much, much better than anyone else you know that you will get a job eventually, so there is no point in worrying about it.


----------



## Lukecash12

Jaws said:


> You are unlikely to have to do this in the UK, because unless you are much, much better at playing than anyone else there is no point in trying to get a music job because there are so few available, and if you are much, much better than anyone else you know that you will get a job eventually, so there is no point in worrying about it.


Yeah, I guess if you can play Sarasate then you've got to get a job eventually.


----------



## Lunasong

Jeff Nelsen teaches a seminar on "Fearless Performance" every summer, appropriate for musicians, athletes, salespeople, and any one else in the "spotlight." He says there should be no difference between practice and performance except you've crossed the "magic line." You may get some tips out of this article.
http://jeffnelsen.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/magic-line-theory.pdf


----------



## Vaneyes

Ramako, I only have two tips (but I can come up with more if pushed). 

1. *Play for yourself.*

2. *It does get easier.

*Butterflies are good. They tell you you're focused. Onlookers don't matter. Half of them probably want to be somewhere else. They're only there to give you love/applause after you nail it.

This is just another of life's little challenges. It won't end with this one. There are more to follow. You can handle them. Relax, and have fun.


----------



## Turangalîla

Okay Ramako, just in case you are getting annoyed with the "just relax about it"/"do you _really_ have to perform"/"just have fun" suggestions, I will offer some other ones. In my opinion, it is very difficult to "have fun" if you have difficulties performing well. I speak from over a decade of heavy involvement in piano performance.

Personally, I think that if one can play piano marvellously _at home_, but always folds _in front of others_, the skill of piano-playing is only half-useful. Yes, playing for yourself is a wonderful thing, but how much more wonderful is it to share your beautiful playing with an audience? I think that pushing the "performance" aspect of piano aside is a bit foolish. You have the skills to play well-all you need to do now is learn how to perform successfully. This is the easy part.

I almost always get nervous before a performance-sometimes it is to a very small degree if the venue is small, but nevertheless nervous. A bit of nerves is usually a good thing, pushing you to give that performance sparkle, that 110%. Obviously, in your case, you have nerves to spare, and these excess nerves are causing you to play unsuccessfully.

I have never taken any sort of drugs (performance-related or non), and I have never touched alcohol, even though it is my hypothesis that a bit of wine may not be too bad (it may calm your nerves _and_ cause you to take some extra creative liberties, which can be a good thing). However, I usually eat a banana an hour or so before a larger performance-they contain large amounts of beta blockers. I do not actually know if the bananas help, because I do not have a "control" experiment to compare them to, but I think that they do work to some degree. Give them a try...they can't hurt (unless you are allergic to bananas ).

Also, it is very easy to get into the habit of practicing a piece, from start to finish, at a performance tempo. While this method may be successful for at-home playing, once you get nervous for a performance, there is a good chance that you may play a wrong note, get distracted, or something, and lose your thread of continuity, resulting in breakdown of performance. I see this happen *all the time*. I would suggest practicing hands-separately (with fugues I practice voice-separately). If you can do this memorized, your piece is well-memorized (especially at a slow tempo, which is often more difficult).

Another useful thing to do is to create spots in the middle of the music where you are 100% certain that you can start from immediately. If you lose your memory, mess up, or whatever, you can just jump to one of your "safety spots". This technique has proved very useful for those who use it (including myself). When one professor told me about it, I went home and worked on it, and ended up using that technique at a performance that evening.

I think that my performances are successful because I have so much experience doing it. This is because my teacher insists on it (for which I am grateful). She is a big fan of the "half-performance", performances that are small enough to make you perhaps a _bit_ nervous, but not much. These include group classes with all of her students (we have these at least once a month), performing in your home for a guest or two, or some of your family. Perform your pieces without the score so you can test your memory. If even _this_ idea frightens you, perform for your stuffed animals (I'm serious!) or videotape yourself. These situations are ever-so-slightly higher-pressure than normal practicing, and you will not regret taking advantage of them.

Hope that helps!

CJP


----------



## Ramako

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Okay Ramako, just in case you are getting annoyed with the "just relax about it"/"do you _really_ have to perform"/"just have fun" suggestions, I will offer some other ones. In my opinion, it is very difficult to "have fun" if you have difficulties performing well. I speak from over a decade of heavy involvement in piano performance.
> 
> Personally, I think that if one can play piano marvellously _at home_, but always folds _in front of others_, the skill of piano-playing is only half-useful. Yes, playing for yourself is a wonderful thing, but how much more wonderful is it to share your beautiful playing with an audience? I think that pushing the "performance" aspect of piano aside is a bit foolish. You have the skills to play well-all you need to do now is learn how to perform successfully. This is the easy part.
> 
> I almost always get nervous before a performance-sometimes it is to a very small degree if the venue is small, but nevertheless nervous. A bit of nerves is usually a good thing, pushing you to give that performance sparkle, that 110%. Obviously, in your case, you have nerves to spare, and these excess nerves are causing you to play unsuccessfully.
> 
> I have never taken any sort of drugs (performance-related or non), and I have never touched alcohol, even though it is my hypothesis that a bit of wine may not be too bad (it may calm your nerves _and_ cause you to take some extra creative liberties, which can be a good thing). However, I usually eat a banana an hour or so before a larger performance-they contain large amounts of beta blockers. I do not actually know if the bananas help, because I do not have a "control" experiment to compare them to, but I think that they do work to some degree. Give them a try...they can't hurt (unless you are allergic to bananas ).
> 
> Also, it is very easy to get into the habit of practicing a piece, from start to finish, at a performance tempo. While this method may be successful for at-home playing, once you get nervous for a performance, there is a good chance that you may play a wrong note, get distracted, or something, and lose your thread of continuity, resulting in breakdown of performance. I see this happen *all the time*. I would suggest practicing hands-separately (with fugues I practice voice-separately). If you can do this memorized, your piece is well-memorized (especially at a slow tempo, which is often more difficult).
> 
> Another useful thing to do is to create spots in the middle of the music where you are 100% certain that you can start from immediately. If you lose your memory, mess up, or whatever, you can just jump to one of your "safety spots". This technique has proved very useful for those who use it (including myself). When one professor told me about it, I went home and worked on it, and ended up using that technique at a performance that evening.
> 
> I think that my performances are successful because I have so much experience doing it. This is because my teacher insists on it (for which I am grateful). She is a big fan of the "half-performance", performances that are small enough to make you perhaps a _bit_ nervous, but not much. These include group classes with all of her students (we have these at least once a month), performing in your home for a guest or two, or some of your family. Perform your pieces without the score so you can test your memory. If even _this_ idea frightens you, perform for your stuffed animals (I'm serious!) or videotape yourself. These situations are ever-so-slightly higher-pressure than normal practicing, and you will not regret taking advantage of them.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> CJP


Thank you for such a considered response CJP! I will definitely do those things - including the banana


----------



## Lukecash12

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Also, it is very easy to get into the habit of practicing a piece, from start to finish, at a performance tempo. While this method may be successful for at-home playing, once you get nervous for a performance, there is a good chance that you may play a wrong note, get distracted, or something, and lose your thread of continuity, resulting in breakdown of performance. I see this happen *all the time*. I would suggest practicing hands-separately (with fugues I practice voice-separately). If you can do this memorized, your piece is well-memorized (especially at a slow tempo, which is often more difficult).
> 
> Another useful thing to do is to create spots in the middle of the music where you are 100% certain that you can start from immediately. If you lose your memory, mess up, or whatever, you can just jump to one of your "safety spots". This technique has proved very useful for those who use it (including myself). When one professor told me about it, I went home and worked on it, and ended up using that technique at a performance that evening.
> 
> I think that my performances are successful because I have so much experience doing it. This is because my teacher insists on it (for which I am grateful). She is a big fan of the "half-performance", performances that are small enough to make you perhaps a _bit_ nervous, but not much. These include group classes with all of her students (we have these at least once a month), performing in your home for a guest or two, or some of your family. Perform your pieces without the score so you can test your memory. If even _this_ idea frightens you, perform for your stuffed animals (I'm serious!) or videotape yourself. These situations are ever-so-slightly higher-pressure than normal practicing, and you will not regret taking advantage of them.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> CJP


I'd like to add here, that when technical difficulties were more of a thing for me, that I practiced the pieces I was going to perform at a few steps up in tempo from performance tempo. This can make the performance tempo seem much easier.


----------



## Ravndal

Playing a prelude and fugue by Bach in front of 100 people next monday. Already got nerves...


----------



## Jaws

Ravndal said:


> Playing a prelude and fugue by Bach in front of 100 people next monday. Already got nerves...


Why?

The 100 hundred people are looking forward to being entertained by you. You will be improving their quality of life. Doesn't that make you feel good, and happy for them?


----------



## Ravndal

Thank you Jaws, but I'm afraid i will lose control while playing. Happened before! Suddenly i got no idea what I am doing, just playing without control. Scariest thing in the world!

And that is a result of bad nerves. It's a never ending loop.


----------



## Jaws

Ravndal said:


> Thank you Jaws, but I'm afraid i will lose control while playing. Happened before! Suddenly i got no idea what I am doing, just playing without control. Scariest thing in the world!
> 
> And that is a result of bad nerves. It's a never ending loop.


I think you have thought yourself into bad nerves here. Without getting you all nervous again, do you know why you lost control? It seems to me that if you are concentrating very hard on what you are doing when playing, and you know the piece very, very well that you shouldn't have time to be thinking about anything else. There is no reason why this time you should lose control, so why are you worrying that you might? Don't worry about how something might go, that is in the future. Never worry about going wrong when you are playing you need all your concentration for what you are doing. Above all think positive.


----------



## Ravndal

Stress does mysterious things with the brain. When playing for a lot of people i lose focus on the piece, and the only things that saves me is that my fingers knows what to do. But it is stupid really. I daydream all the time about playing "big" recitals. But when it actually comes to it, I'm a wuzz. 

So yeah, you are definitely right. I should be able to have all my focus on what I'm playing. Just hope my fingers wont get all sweaty


----------



## Jaws

Ravndal said:


> Stress does mysterious things with the brain. When playing for a lot of people i lose focus on the piece, and the only things that saves me is that my fingers knows what to do. But it is stupid really. I daydream all the time about playing "big" recitals. But when it actually comes to it, I'm a wuzz.
> 
> So yeah, you are definitely right. I should be able to have all my focus on what I'm playing. Just hope my fingers wont get all sweaty


There you have done it again!!! You are now worrying about your sweaty fingers. STOP worrying about the recital, think positive. It will be GREAT, your audience will love you, you will enjoy playing your lovely music for other people to hear. The audience needs you to interpret the dots and symbols on the page into music that they can listen to and enjoy. It will make them feel good. Think positive!!!!!


----------



## tdc

I have to say the exact same thing as described by Ravndal has also happened to me...unfortunately it happened when I was playing solo at somebody's wedding  

I have found a lot of the suggestions in this thread very helpful in memorizing works though - particularly the suggestion to analyze the piece a little beforehand, and not just go by muscle memory.

I personally wasn't aware I had this problem until I had to perform by myself - classical music, if I am performing with anybody else, it hasn't been a problem.


----------



## Ramako

I just want to thank everyone who contributed to this thread! I have put into practice a lot of the ideas, and managed to perform several times since, in more or less formal occasions and sometimes with other people, with a lot more success. I made mistakes, but managed to be less nervous, so I wasn't so afraid of them and everything went so much better. Thank you everyone!


----------



## Ravndal

3 hours left. good time to try out some meditation


----------



## Ravndal

Phew. Went very well.


----------



## Jaws

Ravndal said:


> Phew. Went very well.


Right so no need to worry any more. From now on they will all go very well.


----------



## Nariette

My mother has got a conservatory degree in piano, but she never performs as a solist because she teaches. If someone asks her to accompany, or to play on a wedding she will do it, but she doesn't give recitals. She doesn't like being in the spotlights, but she can handle it.

Myself on the other hand, is a different matter. A year ago when I started performing, I was horrible. I would start sweating, sometimes on the verge of crying, and couldn't get a good note out of the piano, and I was sure I could never perform properly. But my friend helped me when my teacher(not my piano teacher) talked me into performing at school, right before it started I told my friend about my horrible stagefright, telling her that I was nearly panicking. She laughed and told me that that was ridiculous, because I wouldn't be on a stage, but on a piano stool, on a platform, not a stage. I then decided to play after all, and even though I was nervous, I played really well (it's silly, but telling myself that I couldn't suffer from stagefright on a platofrm really worked), I hit all the notes perfectly and I was well received, and was asked to perform soon again. After that, I would still be a bit nervous for performances 

I would not advice betablockers or alcohol, if there is a situation where you can't use them, you are still on your own. Based on my own experiences, having a motivational speaker (could be anyone, a friend, a teacher, a stranger perhaps?) who encourages you. I think finding your own personal thing to be the best. Things like "imagine the crowd naked" helped for the person who thought of it, but not for others. I think if you really want to perform, you'll find something to control your nerves.


----------



## hreichgott

I'm sorry you are having such a rough experience performing.

Do you have the opportunity to perform some pieces that you find very easy? Maybe not for your school program, but perhaps for a church or in a cafe or even just for some friends? Pick something that you think is totally simple, that you can run through with absolutely zero note-related issues even on a bad day. Just as we don't learn to play with 2 hands until we can play with 1 hand at a time, it can be hard to face an intimidating situation with intimidating material. Try starting with intimidating situation but easy material, and build your confidence from there.


----------



## arpeggio

*Nervousness*

I am unsure if this will help but this is how I got over my nerves.

I graduated from college with a Bachelor's Degree in Music in 1968.

I complete one year of graduate school.

Up until then when I was playing within a group I was OK, but if I had to play an exposed part in band or orchestra even during a rehearsal I was a nervous wreak. I use to joke that my vibrato on the saxophone was the result of my nerves. 

After I complete the one year of graduate school I was about to be drafted into the Army. Back then we had to deal with an unpleasantness entitled the Viet Nam War. In order to be guaranteed a slot with a band I auditioned for the 75th Army at Fort Belvoir, Virginia. I passed the audition and I was assigned to the Band. (Note: I was a nervous wreak during the audition. I have no idea how I passed it.)

During the two and a half years I served with band I would have to perform in three, four and sometimes as many as five concerts or parades a week. I played bassoon in the concert band and a woodwind quintet; Tenor sax and clarinet in the marching band and jazz ensemble. As a result of playing at over several hundred functions in front of large audiences by time I was discharged I was cured of 99% of my nervousness.

I am not suggesting that one should join the French Foreign Legion in order to get over ones fear of heights. It appears to me that one way of getting over nerves is find an outlets to perform as much as you can. It really does not matter what you play. It does not have to be Beethoven. It could be playing the Beatles in a bar, playing in a pit orchestra at a Gilbert and Sullivan extravaganza, playing slurpy love songs at a wedding or playing Christmas Carols at the local shopping mall. The key is getting use to playing in front of an audience.


----------



## Trumpetcat

It's the opposite for me. I work hard but sometimes I'm in a mood where I just hate hate hate practicing, and when I'm done with it for the day I'm DONE, and I can get tired of pieces really fast, but in front of everyone I somehow get it all together. Being on stage just refreshes and helps me focus! Maybe try thinking more professionally? Feel professional. Idk.


----------



## Downbeat

In the end this problem caused the end for me when it came to playing classical music professionally (I played the cello in an orchestra). You are right, more than nerves it is psychological. Im my case it was not not as tragic as it sounds, as I enjoy doing what I do now a lot more. Perhaps I would have received some therapy if playing professionally meant that much to me. I suppose it came down to self-confidence in the end. Dont' dispair...it has little or nothing to do with talent or merit...work at your mind...it might just go away after a time...I've heard that happen.


----------



## Turangalîla

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Okay Ramako, just in case you are getting annoyed with the "just relax about it"/"do you _really_ have to perform"/"just have fun" suggestions, I will offer some other ones. In my opinion, it is very difficult to "have fun" if you have difficulties performing well. I speak from over a decade of heavy involvement in piano performance.
> 
> Personally, I think that if one can play piano marvellously _at home_, but always folds _in front of others_, the skill of piano-playing is only half-useful. Yes, playing for yourself is a wonderful thing, but how much more wonderful is it to share your beautiful playing with an audience? I think that pushing the "performance" aspect of piano aside is a bit foolish. You have the skills to play well-all you need to do now is learn how to perform successfully. This is the easy part.
> 
> I almost always get nervous before a performance-sometimes it is to a very small degree if the venue is small, but nevertheless nervous. A bit of nerves is usually a good thing, pushing you to give that performance sparkle, that 110%. Obviously, in your case, you have nerves to spare, and these excess nerves are causing you to play unsuccessfully.
> 
> I have never taken any sort of drugs (performance-related or non), and I have never touched alcohol, even though it is my hypothesis that a bit of wine may not be too bad (it may calm your nerves _and_ cause you to take some extra creative liberties, which can be a good thing). However, I usually eat a banana an hour or so before a larger performance-they contain large amounts of beta blockers. I do not actually know if the bananas help, because I do not have a "control" experiment to compare them to, but I think that they do work to some degree. Give them a try...they can't hurt (unless you are allergic to bananas ).
> 
> Also, it is very easy to get into the habit of practicing a piece, from start to finish, at a performance tempo. While this method may be successful for at-home playing, once you get nervous for a performance, there is a good chance that you may play a wrong note, get distracted, or something, and lose your thread of continuity, resulting in breakdown of performance. I see this happen *all the time*. I would suggest practicing hands-separately (with fugues I practice voice-separately). If you can do this memorized, your piece is well-memorized (especially at a slow tempo, which is often more difficult).
> 
> Another useful thing to do is to create spots in the middle of the music where you are 100% certain that you can start from immediately. If you lose your memory, mess up, or whatever, you can just jump to one of your "safety spots". This technique has proved very useful for those who use it (including myself). When one professor told me about it, I went home and worked on it, and ended up using that technique at a performance that evening.
> 
> I think that my performances are successful because I have so much experience doing it. This is because my teacher insists on it (for which I am grateful). She is a big fan of the "half-performance", performances that are small enough to make you perhaps a _bit_ nervous, but not much. These include group classes with all of her students (we have these at least once a month), performing in your home for a guest or two, or some of your family. Perform your pieces without the score so you can test your memory. If even _this_ idea frightens you, perform for your stuffed animals (I'm serious!) or videotape yourself. These situations are ever-so-slightly higher-pressure than normal practicing, and you will not regret taking advantage of them.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> CJP


Good heavens, that was a long post! If I had read it under someone else's name I would have thought it was pretentious! :lol:


----------

